# The dark dungeon of ignorance!



## JM (Dec 2, 2008)

from GraceGems

(William Secker, "The Consistent Christian" 1660)

"God has called you out of darkness--into His marvelous
light." 1 Peter 2:9

The papists cry up 'ignorance' as the mother of devotion. 
But we cry down 'ignorance' as the father of superstition.

It is no wonder that Christ should be so much undesired
--when He is so much unknown. 

Satan binds all his captives down in the dark dungeon 
of ignorance! Like the cunning falconer, he blindfolds 
his birds--that he may carry them to hell more securely!

Darkness is the devil's element--and the sinner's
punishment. 

Utter darkness--is the recompense of inward darkness. 
"My people perish--for lack of knowledge." Hosea 4:6

An ignorant man neither cares what he does--nor 
knows where he is going. When such a one is taken 
off the earth--he cannot be taken into heaven! 
"Taking vengeance with flaming fire on those 
who do not know God!" 2 Thessalonians 1:8


----------

